# Envoi de mails à une date ultérieure avec Gmail



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'envoyer des emails programmés à une date ultérieure avec Gmail, j'ai pas trouvé.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

et où?
dans l'interface en ligne?

 ou dans un logiciel  sur un ordi?
(et si oui lequel)


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

oui, dans l'interface en ligne, le but étant d'envoyer des mails quand je ne suis pas chez moi sans accès à un ordi.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

Et sans ordi allumé?

--
 sur l'interface il n'y a pas ( et heureusement, car ce serait un splendide outil pour spammer)

Maintenant il existe des outils divers permettant des envois planifiés ( depuis un ordi allumé)

 j'ai vague souvenir de sites qui font ca aussi, avec evidemment tous les risques liés coté sécurité
(ton adresse detournée , données persos reprises etc)


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

OK, merci quand même


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

si tu es pret à prendre le risque , passer par les sites qui le font
les risques principaux 
- site dont tu ne sais rien et dont les affirmations usuelles (_ naaaan on ne vend pas les adresses , ouais on est top surs_) peuvent etre ...du vent

-utilisation de ton adresse ou de celles des destinataires pour futur spam


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

Ouais en même temps c'est pour souhaiter des anniversaires (et aussi pour voir si c'était possible) alors je vais sans doute pas prendre le risque


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

Ah mais ca c'est encore autre chose !

certains des services d'ecard ont prévu le coup et s'occupent d'envoide carte d'anniv  à date fixée
( je n'ai aucun site précis en tête j''aime pas envoyer des ecards)


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( je n'ai aucun site précis en tête j''aime pas envoyer des ecards)


Moi non plus


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

il n'empêche que c'est une solution simple
il te suffit de choisir une carte neutre


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

oui mais dans mon souvenir, y a toujours de la pub autour :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

et bien les timbres sont toujours en vente libre
(sans pub)


----------



## jeff3 (17 Juin 2009)

LOL, tu as raison


----------

